# online plc class



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Try Logixpro, its basically a rslogix simulator, very helpful if you are trying to learn Allen Bradley PLCs microllogix, or Slick, or even PLC 5s. the cd version cost around 30 to 40 bucks. This is can be loaded on any PC or downloaded from their site.

http://www.thelearningpit.com/lp/logixpro.html


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

We are currently putting together some online training that may fit the bill. We have a bunch of free videos up right now that would probably be a good start, but we are working on a curriculum that will be available in the next couple months. At the highest level we will have instructor interaction which is really necessary to fully understand PLC's, but it will all be online. Check out www.PLCMentor.com We have a freebie offer for when we get our various training up and going that you may want to look at.

Russell


----------

